
Syzbot dashboard - hessnovTHR44
https://syzkaller.appspot.com/
======
hessnovTHR44
syzkaller/syzbot dashboard for #Linux kernel is now live at
[https://t.co/lq4Lds8KtL](https://t.co/lq4Lds8KtL). In the past 8 months
syzbot has reported 500+ bugs in kernel, 130 are still unfixed.

— Dmitry Vyukov (@dvyukov) March 21, 2018

